# RAF Newton - Dec 09



## Lost Explorer (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey guys! Me and burb147 thought we would have a look round RAF Newton today. The site is pretty busy with all sorts of trucks and vans driving around. I believe it's going to become one of the government's eco towns. It was a pretty relaxed explore, but not an awful lot to see. Other than the dorms most of the buildings are locked down and being used for storage for building materials and stuff by the looks of it! Now a bit of history (Thanks Wikipedia)!

_RAF Newton was a Royal Air Force station, 7 miles east of Nottingham, England. It was used briefly as a bomber base and then as a flying training school during World War II. Built on the site of a pre-war civil airfield, Newton was assigned to No 1 Group in June 1940, when Nos 103 and 150 squadrons returned from France. These squadrons were re-equipped with Vickers Wellingtons in October 1940 but moved on to more suitable bomber airfields in July 1941. Newton then became a training base, and for the next five years No. 16 (Polish) Service Flying Training School provided basic and advanced training for Polish airmen serving with the RAF, using RAF Tollerton as a satellite landing ground. The station became the headquarters of No 12 Group, Fighter Command from 1946 until 1958, when Technical Training Command took over the station for electronic fitters courses. Later the station became the home of the RAF School of Education, who moved from RAF Upwood in 1972, and the RAF Police Training School, who moved from RAF Debden in 1973 bringing their gate guardian - a Hawker Hunter F1, WT694 (now at Caernarfon Air World) - with them. Both of these units transferred to RAF Halton in the 1990s._











All of the rooms are pretty generic! Lots and lots of rooms like this one!





I was suprised how good the general condition of the buildings were, but in a few the pikeys have been hard at work!





Some of the older buildings had bunkers below with these big steel doors!





An interior shot of the bunker





I just loved this shot 





One of the bunkers had some cool art work done by the squadies 





The control tower or something???

As I said not really very much to see. Lots of security round the site too. There are other parts we just couldn't get too as it was far too busy with people and cars.

The rest of the images are on my website!


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 12, 2009)

AdamLC said:


> Hey guys! Me and burb147 thought we would have a look round RAF Newton today. The site is pretty busy with all sorts of trucks and vans driving around. I believe it's going to become one of the government's eco towns. It was a pretty relaxed explore, but not an awful lot to see. Other than the dorms most of the buildings are locked down and being used for storage for building materials and stuff by the looks of it! Now a bit of history (Thanks Wikipedia)!
> 
> _RAF Newton was a Royal Air Force station, 7 miles east of Nottingham, England. It was used briefly as a bomber base and then as a flying training school during World War II. Built on the site of a pre-war civil airfield, Newton was assigned to No 1 Group in June 1940, when Nos 103 and 150 squadrons returned from France. These squadrons were re-equipped with Vickers Wellingtons in October 1940 but moved on to more suitable bomber airfields in July 1941. Newton then became a training base, and for the next five years No. 16 (Polish) Service Flying Training School provided basic and advanced training for Polish airmen serving with the RAF, using RAF Tollerton as a satellite landing ground. The station became the headquarters of No 12 Group, Fighter Command from 1946 until 1958, when Technical Training Command took over the station for electronic fitters courses. Later the station became the home of the RAF School of Education, who moved from RAF Upwood in 1972, and the RAF Police Training School, who moved from RAF Debden in 1973 bringing their gate guardian - a Hawker Hunter F1, WT694 (now at Caernarfon Air World) - with them. Both of these units transferred to RAF Halton in the 1990s._
> 
> ...


Thats not a Control Tower mate its a Water Tower! Hope that helps!


----------



## Lost Explorer (Dec 12, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Thats noy a Control Tower mate its a Water Tower! Hope that helps!



Yeh I thought i was being a bit retarded! I read somewhere that its still intact somewhere. Since I couldnt see it I jumped to conclusions lol. It doesn't really look like one. Any ideas where it is? If it still exists?


----------



## kevsy21 (Dec 12, 2009)

nice pics,good report


----------



## MD (Dec 12, 2009)

you were about 300 yards from the control tower mate 
if you had walked to the left where you took the photo and head up you would have seen it


----------



## Lost Explorer (Dec 12, 2009)

MD said:


> you were about 300 yards from the control tower mate
> if you had walked to the left where you took the photo and head up you would have seen it



Really?!? Thats anoying lol. In that direction there were loads of portakabins and diggers working and stuff. So we tried to avoid all that! Guess it might be worth a trip back!


----------



## MD (Dec 12, 2009)

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q236/mattdonut/cine.jpg

newton cinema !!
http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q236/mattdonut/newton-1.jpg


no1 cinema
no2 air raid shelter officers mess
no3 control tower
no4dog training 
no5 tv studio


----------



## james.s (Dec 12, 2009)

AdamLC said:


> I just loved this shot



That's a cracker!


----------



## burb147 (Dec 12, 2009)

i will try and get some of mine up to but im to tired right now for those complicated tasks. good day though.


----------



## Lost Explorer (Dec 12, 2009)

MD said:


> http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q236/mattdonut/cine.jpg
> 
> newton cinema !!
> http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q236/mattdonut/newton-1.jpg
> ...



Thats a massive help cheers dude! Next time I go I will know exactly where to go


----------



## MD (Dec 12, 2009)

no worries mate 
might come for a look next time 
its been a while


----------



## Lost Explorer (Dec 12, 2009)

MD said:


> no worries mate
> might come for a look next time
> its been a while



Well give us a shout mate and ill see if im about!


----------



## burb147 (Dec 13, 2009)

this was taken from a bunker we found on our way into the site









one of the corridoors in the underground chambers leading to storage 









thankfully when we walked out in front this office there was no in


----------



## RiF (Dec 13, 2009)

MD said:


> no worries mate
> might come for a look next time
> its been a while



Its changed alot now, theres a caravan site now for workers and workers/work machineary carpark
There no more footbath going to the dog training centre anymore, thanks to the bulldosers pilling up dirt 

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=12814[/ame]


----------

